
Clique Capture (2006) - beefman
http://lumma.org/microwave/#2006.08.23
======
beefman
Also see this discussion on "Metcalfe's Law is Wrong" from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719205)

